# Todays Ride



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Here are some photos of todays ride, other photos will be shown by MarkBlast.

Enjoy

This is Jack Nicholson (545 bike)









This is Chuck Norris (My bike)









Markblast's









Downhill conditions









Ramp we jumped 









Me coming down to take tha drop


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Videos

Gap by Me





Gap by 545





Ramp by 545 EDIT NOW WORKS


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

that niiice! third vid doesnt work though... 
question: why name ur bikes with guys names?? cuz theyre tough?

anyways... is there any more porn by any chance?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey guys! Nice bikes, and nicer riding 

Good vids


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> that niiice! third vid doesnt work though...
> question: why name ur bikes with guys names?? cuz theyre tough?
> 
> anyways... is there any more porn by any chance?


We call them like that because of some "chistes locales"

I havent decided a fixed name..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

That looks soo lame on video :crazy:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah we need a better camera


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Yeah we need a better camera


No, actually, you need a better photographer!

Well, it's actually very hard to put into a single pic or video how hard things are. That's why videos like 'The Collective' get so high ratings. You'll get better at taking pics & video, just have some patience...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545 video of *me* is crap.... 

Either way i need a better camera rzoz as mine just gets like 15fps  Aso there was some fog....


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

you could try some lubricant on jack nicholson and chuk norris i heard one of the dreams of chuck was having sex with 5 midgets and 2 possesed babies

hjahahahahahaha


just kidding 


congratulations for da rides
hahahahaha


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Those rides are pimp!

You kids make that sheit look so easy! Way to go! Multiple thumbs up!!:thumbsup:

BTW... Chuck Norris sounds cool for a bike... but I think just "Chuck" sounds more catchy, but hey! Who am I to baptize your bike?

As for Jack... nice, but what about something tougher like "Kojac" or "Bruce"... just ideas.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Markblast where are you????


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

right on young guns!!! nice rides and nice moves!!! you do make look easy that shait. The drop that 545 makes just before hitting the ramp is huge, I just chickened out when i tryied to do it.

ohh gosh, is scarey to think you'll get better and better over time.

Congrats boys!!!!!!

Lets ride on sunday!!! Are you doing shuttle-only runs?????

I just put on my grippy Nevegals (these things grab like sandpaper on jelly), and hopefully with Warp's assistance will do a zoke overhauling. I didn't ride this weekend but after watching you guys I am looking forward to get some dirt next weekend!!!!!!:thumbsup: :eekster:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> right on young guns!!! nice rides and nice moves!!! you do make look easy that shait. The drop that 545 makes just before hitting the ramp is huge, I just chickened out when i tryied to do it.
> 
> ohh gosh, is scarey to think you'll get better and better over time.
> 
> ...


Yeah, lets ride on sunday.  I dont know if we are doing shuttle runs only. I want to do the whole climb, but maybe we could climb only to tres caidas to save some time and then shuttle as many times as possible.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Intense Tracer*

Hey, I know this bike ( The Intense Tracer ) or markblast , I am almost sure that I know the owner too, if the initials are MAA , you have one of the best full suspension of mall the times .

the last biker


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, lets ride on sunday.  I dont know if we are doing shuttle runs only. I want to do the whole climb, but maybe we could climb only to tres caidas to save some time and then shuttle as many times as possible.


I was just asking about the climbing, I would be willing to do the whole climb; as long as you are willing to wait for me (it takes me just below the two hours to get to the downhil trailhead at it´s upper part)

An then maybe do two or three suttle runs. What do you think?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> I was just asking about the climbing, I would be willing to do the whole climb; as long as you are willing to wait for me (it takes me just below the two hours to get to the downhil trailhead at it´s upper part)
> 
> An then maybe do two or three suttle runs. What do you think?


I think its a good idea, i'll try to go both Saturday and Sunday


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Anyone else wants to come?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

-repeated post-


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

-repeated post-


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

-repeated post-


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I would like to go, can someone provide a raite? Do you know from where does the bus or pesero comes? I could try that route on saturday just to see how it goes. Aniway, do you still want the helmet?

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> I would like to go, can someone provide a raite? Do you know from where does the bus or pesero comes? I could try that route on saturday just to see how it goes. Aniway, do you still want the helmet?
> 
> El Rivas


If you go on Sunday, I could give you a raite.

BTW, %$%, Tacu, what would be a good time to meet at SNT. I promisse to be on time this time.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> If you go on Sunday, I could give you a raite.
> 
> BTW, %$%, Tacu, what would be a good time to meet at SNT. I promisse to be on time this time.


Well, we are usually dropped at the top of the downhill at around 10 00 or so. Maybe we could meet in the quesadillas already inside the park or something at around 10 15


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I gladly accept the raite for sunday! You just name the place and time and I'll be there!

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well, we are usually dropped at the top of the downhill at around 10 00 or so. Maybe we could meet in the quesadillas already inside the park or something at around 10 15


Just realized I type "545" with caps ....

Sounds like a good time, but, could we meet 30 minutes earlier (ie 9.45am). That would give me chance to take a few shuttle runs after the ride.

Let me know.

And.. when you said "the quesadillas", did you meant the one just beside the ramp at the end of the downhill run?

CYA on Sunday

BTW, as arivas questioned, are you still in need of a helmet? I have a skate like helmet I can give to you (it is CSPS... or what ever is called... certified)


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi The Last Biker, you are right!
You do really know that tracer, do you remind it?

I hope ride with you in short time.

Guys I hope to put my pics tomorrow!

regards!


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Alan, could you pick me up at the parkin slot to take me to the DH start like the other day?

regards!
MarkBlast.


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Tacubaya, I´m here again!

I have been very busy to upload the pics I took, I hope upload them tomorror!

Regards!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Finally hahaha, thanks Markblast

Looking forward to see you all on Sunday.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Just realized I type "545" with caps ....
> 
> Sounds like a good time, but, could we meet 30 minutes earlier (ie 9.45am). That would give me chance to take a few shuttle runs after the ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offers Arivas and Ritopc :thumbsup: Tacubaya told me the other day he could lend me his (Giro Havoc), but I dont know... he may still use that helmet once in a while.. Ill ask him.
About the time...I think its 9:45 is fine. And yeah, I was talking about the qusadillas beside that ramp. Is that ok?
Oh and markblast, I dont have a problem with taking you. However, maybe another friend is coming and he will need me to take him. Ill tell you later ok?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

MarkBlast said:


> Hi The Last Biker, you are right!
> You do really know that tracer, do you remind it?
> 
> I hope ride with you in short time.
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thanks for the offers Arivas and Ritopc :thumbsup: Tacubaya told me the other day he could lend me his (Giro Havoc), but I dont know... he may still use that helmet once in a while.. Ill ask him.
> About the time...I think its 9:45 is fine. And yeah, I was talking about the qusadillas beside that ramp. Is that ok?
> Oh and markblast, I dont have a problem with taking you. However, maybe another friend is coming and he will need me to take him. Ill tell you later ok?


OK 545. We are set:thumbsup: , 9.45am at the quecas place. I´ll bring the helmet in case you want it.

Arivas, I´ll see you at my place around 8.20-8.30 am. That would give us enough time to upload, drive to ajusco, unload, prepare, and ride to the quecas site. Gimme a call in case you can´t come.

.... let the young boys teach some tricks to the old dogs!!!!!

Anyone else coming? Warp, rzozaya, Madaleno?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bring some sheep because we might need a foam pit, we are going crazy!

I need to take more action pics!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Perfect! I'll be there 8:20 - 8:30

El Rivas


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

hI, Tacubaya, Alan:


how can I upload here the pics I took?

regards!
MarckBlast


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

MarkBlast said:


> hI, Tacubaya, Alan:
> 
> how can I upload here the pics I took?
> 
> ...


mira: a la hora que le das reply y escribes lo que quieras decir bajas un poquitin mas, hay un cuadro que dice "additional options" y un boton con "upload images". de ahi te abre otra ventana y te deja subir 5 fotos con el boton "browse" buscas la foto desde tu compu y listo... la unica bronca es que deben tener como máximo 195.3 KB. (yo subo una a la vez porque luego no quiere jalar bien)
warp sabe como subir las fotos de algún sitio... pero es un poco mas rollo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> warp sabe como subir las fotos de algún sitio... pero es un poco mas rollo


En realidad es simple....

Registrate en imageshack.us

Es un sitio que almacena tus fotos gratuitamente. Cada vez que subes una foto, te sale una serie de links. Selecciona el que dice "Direct" dando un solo click sobre el y copialo con control+C o con el boton derecho del mouse.

Cuando des un reply aqui (o cuando cargues una nueva discusion) hay una barra de herramientas sobre el cuadro en el que escribes. Da click en el que tiene una especie de paisajito con montañas (Insertar Imagen).

Pega el link que trajiste de imageshack y dale OK. Listo. Imageshack te deja almacenar imagenes de hasta 1.3MB... y lo puedes linkear directo... asi que con este metodo, puedes poner imagenes de ese tamaño aqui.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si se te hace muy complicado o lo que sea mandame las fotos a mi mail, XXXXX y yo las subire despues.


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi guys, I hope meet you at tthe kekas place at 8:45.

regards!
MarkBlast.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkBlast said:


> Hi guys, I hope meet you at tthe kekas place at 8:45.
> 
> regards!
> MarkBlast.


Youre talking about SUNDAY....right? Oh and were going on sunday at 9: 45, not 8:45. 
If you were talking about tomorrow (saturday), Im going at around 9:30 or so.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Marco where are the photos????


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Sooo...
We will meet at 9:45 at the quesadillas inside the park. Then we will climb all the way up, go down and then shuttle a couple of times if you want. Ok?


----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## MarkBlast (Jun 10, 2006)

Hola tuve problemas para subir las fotos

les envio un link donde las subi.
Aparecen bajo el nombre Alan/Tacubaya

http://www.flickr.com/photos/malmazan/

saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Warp puedes editar el post numero 39 y quitar mi mail? No quiero que se pueda encontrar en google.

Gracias


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks Warp


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Here are some photos of todays ride, other photos will be shown by MarkBlast.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...


Where that was? Ajusco?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, like 16 months ago


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Yes, like 16 months ago


oo the old days when the ajusco was less f.ked up and our bikes more ghetto


----------



## FxFvD (Jan 26, 2006)

¡This is my ride!
:thumbsup:​


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont see anything


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder how you ride "her".


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

niiice


----------

